# Will frozen pumpkin seeds sprout?



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

I went out to my father-in-laws camp the other day. He had a couple of pumpkins outside last fall for decorations. One of them provided a feast for mice and squirrels. The other wasn't touched. I gathered a handful of frozen seeds. I've had one sitting in a damp paper towel for about a week now and nothing is happening. Does anyone know if freezing kills pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Freezing is quite likely to kill veg seeds that have not been adequately dried, but it really depends on how 'frozen' they actually were.


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh darn! Unfortunately they were quite juicy when they froze and the low temperature this winter was about -25.  Guess I'll go buy some. Thanks Steve.


----------



## stuckinsd (Mar 10, 2004)

One of our pumpkins got knocked off the step and broke open in the fall, never picked it up and the next spring I had pumpkins vines growing next to the step. It gets 25 below here too. I think it depends on how cured and mature the seeds were before they froze-think about it, before the time of going and buying or even collecting your seeds, nature took care of the annuals by letting some of the seed carry over and sprout the next year. Some seeds even require freezing before they will germinate! I'd try some, but have a back-up ready just in case. stuck...


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

stuckinsd said:


> One of our pumpkins got knocked off the step and broke open in the fall, never picked it up and the next spring I had pumpkins vines growing next to the step. It gets 25 below here too. I think it depends on how cured and mature the seeds were before they froze-think about it, before the time of going and buying or even collecting your seeds, nature took care of the annuals by letting some of the seed carry over and sprout the next year. Some seeds even require freezing before they will germinate! I'd try some, but have a back-up ready just in case. stuck...


Well, I know a tomato will go through a Maine winter just fine with no problems, but I don't remember ever seeing a pumpkin come back on it's own. And that darn seed is still just sitting and not sprouting! Maybe the seeds hadn't matured, as you suggested. I gave up and went and bought some new seeds.


----------



## slynn (Aug 24, 2002)

Our best pumpkins have been volunteers. We throw the rotten pumpkins out in the garden after Halloween, and they come up in the spring. It's cold here in winter as well (Eastern WA).


----------

